# Metal prices website?



## aroberts19791 (17 May 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to share investing. I notice that most of the mineral stocks are driven by the metals prices, so it's a good idea to monitor them.

Can anyone suggest a site which shows the latest metal prices e.g. copper etc?

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (17 May 2011)

*Re: Metal prices?*



aroberts19791 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to share investing. I notice that most of the mineral stocks are driven by the metals prices, so it's a good idea to monitor them.
> 
> ...




Futures Prices look at http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/commodities/futures/
or
http://futures.tradingcharts.com/menu.html

Spot prices look..

http://www.kitcometals.com/

There's plenty of free resources around the place so long as you don't mind the delayed prices...just google Base metal spot prices.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## aroberts19791 (17 May 2011)

*Re: Metal prices?*

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Bullion Money (17 May 2011)

*Re: Metal prices?*



aroberts19791 said:


> Thanks for your reply!!




My Fav is this one

http://www.24hgold.com/english/gold_silver_prices_charts.aspx?money=AUSD


----------



## sinner (17 May 2011)

Hi Anthony,

Since you referred specifically to miners, I thought I would give you a broader response than what's been furnished.

For futures traded on the CME/CBOT/NYMEX then I suggest 

http://finviz.com/futures.ashx

You can get the *real time* price quote for most commodity futures there.

But for the stuff which moves a lot of the ASX miners, like iron, zinc, I use the LME 

http://www.lme.com

They have a free market data service (signup required).


----------



## Bullion Money (17 May 2011)

sinner said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Since you referred specifically to miners, I thought I would give you a broader response than what's been furnished.
> 
> ...






My apologies didn't read the question properly, assumed you were after a live spot price for gold and silver.


----------

